# long legs and thin



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes..they go through a lanky stage and they look all legs.


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

Zoey is 3 months old and I have been thinking the same thing. She eats 1 1/2 - 2 cups twice daily and she is long and lanky. Her legs look out of proportion to me but at our last checkup the vet said she is great, as long as you can feel her ribs but not see them she is ok. She's in her "Awkward stage" apparently.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Long and lanky is pretty normal at that stage. He may be perfectly healthy as is. Especially if the vet thinks so. Look at this thread where people posted pictures of their pups at around that age. See if your guy looks like them.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34735


----------



## Cyndi91373 (Apr 23, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Long and lanky is pretty normal at that stage. He may be perfectly healthy as is. Especially if the vet thinks so. Look at this thread where people posted pictures of their pups at around that age. See if your guy looks like them.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34735


Thanks so much for the link!!!!

Another question... When do they start feeling out?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Around the age of 2. You might have a field golden. Here is a picture of Maggie who is field lines. She is almost 3


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyndi91373 said:


> Another question... When do they start filling out?


Rookie had filled out quite a bit by the age of 10 months. He mostly looked like a slightly smaller version of what he looks like now at 15 months. He had a pretty full mane and his feathering had come in. After 10 months the changes have been much more subtle.

He's from show lines rather than field lines.


----------

